
How to survive 80+ hours a week coding - 0wl3x
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-survive-80-hours-of-programming-every-week-3cc1db75695a
======
0wl3x
I just came across this article and I found it too obscene not to share. Do
people actually really do this?

~~~
jbawgs
I was similarly aghast. I don't think I love anything enough to punish myself
like that.

